# Where to Buy a Strop Kit?



## Drumjockey (Mar 31, 2013)

Hope this is the right forum for this... and that this info isn't already up here somewhere-- if it is, sorry, I couldn't find it! What are some good sites to buy a strop kit from? Don't want to buy one from... you know. (They're out anyway.) I'm too new to know the reasons for all the animosity but I can smell the bad business in the water, and I'd just rather give my $ to someone who seems more reputable. Maybe I'm making an unfair assumption- and maybe I don't care to find out if it's accurate or not either:dontknow: Suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I'm a beginner- never used one before- if that makes any difference as far as suggested products. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## JohnnyChance (Mar 31, 2013)

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...-require-DMT-plate)-with-Walnut-or-Maple-base

I have also bought strops from Dave/JapaneseKnifeSharpening but it does not look like he is carrying them at the moment.


----------



## chinacats (Mar 31, 2013)

Kramer has what looks like a nice strop set, but I've neither used nor seen it. Seems a pretty fair price.

https://store.kramerknives.com/product/stropping-block/


----------



## Drumjockey (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Chefdog (Apr 1, 2013)

Marko also sells strops and diamond spray. 
http://www.tsourkanknives.com/index.php/store


----------



## zoze (Apr 1, 2013)

http://www.stropman.com/


----------



## The Anti-Chrysler (Apr 2, 2013)

I made three 16" long strops for the grand total of about $10. To be fair, I got the leather for free, and I already owned a can of contact cement.
I'll post some pics this evening if anyone is interested.


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Apr 2, 2013)

this one is a beast 

http://www.stropman.com/BIG-BOY-Leather-Strop-BIG-BOY.htm


----------



## jazzybadger (Apr 2, 2013)

Okay sorry if this is the wrong place to ask this, but this thread finally killed the cat. What is the you know, the one that shall not be mentioned, etc. etc.?! I just cannot figure it out for myself, and it's driving me mad as a Hatter!


----------



## jazzybadger (Apr 2, 2013)

The Anti-Chrysler said:


> I made three 16" long strops for the grand total of about $10. To be fair, I got the leather for free, and I already owned a can of contact cement.
> I'll post some pics this evening if anyone is interested.



I am definitely interested.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Apr 2, 2013)

jazzybadger said:


> Okay sorry if this is the wrong place to ask this, but this thread finally killed the cat. What is the you know, the one that shall not be mentioned, etc. etc.?! I just cannot figure it out for myself, and it's driving me mad as a Hatter!



Sensitive subject, but here you go: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/1740-Censored-name


----------



## JohnnyChance (Apr 2, 2013)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Sensitive subject, but here you go: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/1740-Censored-name



FYI, the names (like CKTG) are no longer censored, but direct links from here to some places still will not work.


----------



## JMJones (Apr 2, 2013)

I have made strops from a three inch wide board from Home Depot, they have a little station that you can cut it to lenght, and glued balsa wood from the craft store. I then add some buffing compound and it works great. I think I made four for about 10 bucks.


----------



## jazzybadger (Apr 2, 2013)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Sensitive subject, but here you go: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/1740-Censored-name



Thank you for enlightening me; I'm not trying to open any wounds or anything like that, but I desired to know, and this has helped clear up many things.


----------



## cclin (Apr 2, 2013)

I have full set of strops station; but, my favor strop material is "newspaper" very easy to use & working effectively!!
you can also making your own strop station
[video=youtube;g9Smlj0fNnE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9Smlj0fNnE[/video]


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 2, 2013)

jazzybadger said:


> Okay sorry if this is the wrong place to ask this, but this thread finally killed the cat. What is the you know, the one that shall not be mentioned, etc. etc.?! I just cannot figure it out for myself, and it's driving me mad as a Hatter!




http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/11326-Broken-Links-amp-Censorship


----------



## sharkbite111 (Apr 2, 2013)

new owner=no censorship?? hooray!

Chris (who bought his strop kit from CKTG)


----------



## chinacats (Apr 2, 2013)

sharkbite111 said:


> new owner=no censorship?? hooray!
> 
> Chris (who bought his strop kit from CKTG)



booooo!!!!!!!! hissssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Hope it doesn't fall apart--seriously. Also hope you didn't buy it to use on a nice moritaka.


----------



## sharkbite111 (Apr 2, 2013)

LOL! I troll this site to learn things about knives from from VERY educated/experinced knife aficionados. So far today I've learned that petty hatred runs rampant with some whose opinions i used to value.

Chris 
(still stropping...)


----------



## chinacats (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm full of petty hatred...among other stuff...:biggrin:

Cheers!

btw, it's not without reason that i hate that f*&^ing place.


----------



## sharkbite111 (Apr 2, 2013)

Its all good  I've got plenty myself :spiteful: mainly for my lazy coworkers (as i sit here at work trolling.....)

In all seriousness, this site has an amazing amount of knowledge from all the posters and I look forward to learning more every day!! 

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 2, 2013)

sharkbite111 said:


> new owner=no censorship?? hooray!
> 
> Chris (who bought his strop kit from CKTG)




Nope, sorry to disappoint, but the censoring was adjusted by myself (before the sale of the forum) with no input at all from the new owners.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 2, 2013)

sharkbite111 said:


> LOL! I troll this site to learn things about knives from from VERY educated/experinced knife aficionados. So far today I've learned that petty hatred runs rampant with some whose opinions i used to value.
> 
> Chris
> (still stropping...)




Huh?


----------



## sharkbite111 (Apr 3, 2013)

It was a reply to the reply...its all good. Thanks for uncensoring this forum. This has gotten way off topic. I recommend the Hand American strop kit. It has done well for me.

Chris


----------



## mhlee (Apr 3, 2013)

I just placed an order with Phoenix Knife House for a replacement leather pad. They have a strop setup as well.


----------



## The Anti-Chrysler (Apr 3, 2013)

As promised, a pic of my homemade strops, well a thread actually. Just something I whipped up with free leather and an oak board from Home Despot.
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...emade-strops-on-the-cheap?p=196103#post196103


----------



## sharkbite111 (Apr 4, 2013)

Looks pretty sweet!!

Chris


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 4, 2013)

chinacats said:


> booooo!!!!!!!! hissssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hope it doesn't fall apart--seriously. Also hope you didn't buy it to use on a nice moritaka.



Gee, you mean like this?







This is why you glue the leather to a metal plate and put the magnets in the base like Dave did.


----------



## chinacats (Apr 5, 2013)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Gee, you mean like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep...


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 5, 2013)

I didn't come up with steel plate on the pads thing, that was Eytan at Phoenix Knife House, I just sold his product.


----------



## deanb (Apr 6, 2013)

Dave Martell said:


> I didn't come up with steel plate on the pads thing, that was Eytan at Phoenix Knife House, I just sold his product.



Thanks for that info Dave. I bought this system from you and I really like it. The only problem I had was the leather separating from the steel when I tried to load the strop with diamond spray. I like the CrO2 better anyway so I can live without the diamond spray. This is the best strop system that I've tried and it's nice to know where I can get replacement leathers.

Dean


----------

